
Company with zero revenue and one employee currently worth 3.8B - trader
https://www.google.com/finance?q=OTCMKTS%3ACYNK&ei=VvW6U4ihAoShiQK2mYC4Cg
======
patio11
It's almost certainly a pump and dump operation or a target of opportunity by
a pump and dump operation. Assuming it doesn't get delisted by the SEC first,
it will continue for a few days and then suddenly lose 98%+ percent of that
valuation in a matter of hours.

Edit: Yep, see their financial statement.
[https://www.otciq.com/otciq/ajax/showFinancialReportById.pdf...](https://www.otciq.com/otciq/ajax/showFinancialReportById.pdf?id=122455)
It's even worse than you would otherwise think.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm not knowledgeable when it comes to the stock market, but can't you short
these guys and make lots of money?

~~~
owenmarshall
You have to borrow stock to short it. The only person that owns worthless
penny stock that's being pumped & dumped is the pumper and dumper, who will
act to inflate the price more.

Stay far away from scams.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_Highly_ recommended reading if you are ever tempted to take advantage of an
apparent scam in progress: David Maurer's _The Big Con_ , the hundred-year-old
story of swindlers who stole tons of money by setting up fake stock scams,
then luring bystanders into placing side bets on the scams-in-progress.

(This is the book that inspired the 1973 movie _The Sting_ , but it's
nonfiction.)

People still fall for the classic cons. Don't be one of those people.

------
dm2
Their site: [http://site.introbiz.com](http://site.introbiz.com)

Apparently they're selling the contact information of celebrities, investors,
developers, politicians, etc.

"At Black Book we provide contact information to world class artists. Upon
purchase you will receive a file with the required information to be able to
contact the artist."

"The information usually includes email and phone numbers to the artist's
talent agent, publicist, legal representative, etc."

[http://www.businessinsider.com/cynk-
technology-2014-7](http://www.businessinsider.com/cynk-technology-2014-7)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-09/full-list-
companies...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-09/full-list-companies-
audited-cynks-public-auditor)

Formerly "Introbuzz", also associated with "Sanchez Medical Services"

[http://www.nasdaq.com/markets/ipos/filing.ashx?filingid=8174...](http://www.nasdaq.com/markets/ipos/filing.ashx?filingid=8174360)

[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1540160/0001165527130...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1540160/000116552713000428/0001165527-13-000428.txt)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-09/sheer-insanity-
no-r...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-09/sheer-insanity-no-revenue-
company-rises-over-1-billion-today-57k-shares-traded)

Marlon Luis Sanchez and Kenneth Carter seem to be the two primary executives
of the company.

~~~
michaelochurch
Sounds like it could be a bilateral (A/B) extortion game: celebrities pay to
be delisted and hidden, and people pay to have access, and the extorter
collects from both sides (and favors the "winner").

I'm surprised that some Valley wunderkind hasn't yet created what could be a
profitable market (an evil one that I wouldn't touch with a ten-foot pole) for
illicit Yes/No auctions, e.g. someone makes some decision whether or not to do
something horrible based on whether more "Yes" or "No" dollars get bid, and
collects from both sides. Travis Kalanick should get on that. It's a
libertarian wet dream.

~~~
sitkack
I had this idea in the 90s where I would setup a .ru domain claiming to nuke
any part of the word for a high bid. Pay to destroy, pay to live.

~~~
ansgri
Better .su not .ru

------
alister
My amusing thought experiment is that two startups could easily give
themselves billion dollar revenue as follows:

1\. Startup A sells 2 twin puppies to startup B at $500M each.

2\. Startup B sells 4 hand-drawn logos to startup A for $250M each.

Each books $1B in revenue and each also books $1B in expenses so as to avoid
tax.

~~~
api
From what I know (and I am not a finance professional), the hot-airiest phase
of the dot.com bubble sort of looked like this. You had a ton of startups
selling each other things and advertising with each other. It was not planned,
but unplanned "emergent" bubbles are the most effective since nobody really
realizes what's going on until the bubble is far enough along to keep rising
out of greed and inertia.

As for what's happening now... armchair speculation...? We're in something
that almost looks like half bubble half depression. Wages are stagnant or
falling, costs of necessities are rising, but there's a huge amount of money
sloshing around and pumping up everything from potato salad to
cryptocurrencies based on a shiba inu dog meme to obvious pink sheet scams.
The average person is drowning in student loan and mortgage debt and is unable
to afford to start a family (I know a number of these folks -- none are dumb
or lazy) but... Dogecoin and potato salad. Yeah.

Maybe the sum total of all the quant trading algorithms in global markets have
achieved sentience and subsequently gone insane with the realization of
who/what their creators actually are. Since they have no mouth and must
scream, they're doing it by way of financial dadaism.

~~~
terminus
> From what I know (and I am not a finance professional), the hot-airiest
> phase of the dot.com bubble sort of looked like this. You had a ton of
> startups selling each other things and advertising with each other. It was
> not planned, but unplanned "emergent" bubbles are the most effective since
> nobody really realizes what's going on until the bubble is far enough along
> to keep rising out of greed and inertia.

Yup. Seattle Times had a detailed story on one of those:
[http://blogs.seattletimes.com/opinionnw/2014/03/27/naveen-
ja...](http://blogs.seattletimes.com/opinionnw/2014/03/27/naveen-jain/)
[http://seattletimes.com/news/business/infospace/](http://seattletimes.com/news/business/infospace/)

~~~
kjs3
Plenty _were_ planned. They were organized by VCs, who pushed this scheme on
their portfolio companies. Heady times...

------
freehunter
It's pretty common in penny stocks. It's usually a scam to say "this stock has
jumped 4000% in the last 12 hours!". Very commonly, the owner of the company
puts a bunch of money in to inflate the stock, waits for others to continue
inflating the stock, then sells it all for a quick profit.

~~~
trader
Its common to go from maybe 1mm mcap to 40mm but not all the way to 4bn. To
cross a bn valuation is insane.

~~~
michaelt
Presumably if a company issues 4 billion shares to the founder, who sells a
single share for a dollar, the company has a 4 billion dollar market cap?

Of course I'm sure anyone trading stocks seriously would see through such a
ruse immediately.

~~~
JimboOmega
Part of the reason why pink sheets is such nonsense.

------
derekvanvliet
He must be making a really nice potato salad.

~~~
mqsiuser
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-
salad](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8002445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8002445)

------
cseelus
I'm no investor and don't plan to invest for the foreseeable future, but out
of curiosity:

Wouldn't it theoretically make sense to go short on something so obviously
bloated?

~~~
dm2
No. But that is a very good and common question.

The stock has to come from somewhere, which is usually the broker who finds
someone to borrow the stock from and loans it to you to sell. There must be
someone willing to loan that stock at the high price, and most likely the
price won't stay that high for long.

You must then purchase the same amount of shares of that stock to give back
(cover) to your broker who gives those shares back to whoever they borrowed
them from.

There would be lots of fees involved (many brokers charge per share) and it
would be very difficult to find someone to lend out this stock for someone to
sell for the promise of the same number of shares at a future (most like
lower) price.

If you do find someone to long you the shares then there's the high chance
that the person who longs the stock to you is the main investor and they will
drive the price higher by using their traditional techniques (spam, deception,
promises of fortune), and then they would demand their stock back and you'd
lose money.

It would be extremely unwise to short-sell a penny stock unless you really
know what you're doing, the potential loss is infinite.

------
rkroondotnet
[http://www.4-traders.com/business-leaders/Marlon-
Sanchez-0D4...](http://www.4-traders.com/business-leaders/Marlon-
Sanchez-0D46SL-E/biography/)

One guy owns 72% of the company.

------
Paul_Dessert
Is their site's theme a common, commercially available theme? It looks an
awful lot like Envato's marketplace...

Their site: [http://site.introbiz.com/](http://site.introbiz.com/)

Envato's: [http://www.themeforest.com](http://www.themeforest.com)

Edit:

Looks like a ripoff:

[http://themeforest.net/forums/thread/envato-clone-with-a-
mar...](http://themeforest.net/forums/thread/envato-clone-with-a-market-cap-
of-42b-/136198)

~~~
retroencabulato
Found it:
[http://cloneforest.com/products/marketplace_script_for_templ...](http://cloneforest.com/products/marketplace_script_for_templates)

------
jbattle
If you look back one year, they had a similar spike last summer.

------
rnirnber
"intends to develop..." LOL

------
kimdouglasmason
I am reminded of the efficient market hypothesis.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efficient-
market_hypothesis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efficient-market_hypothesis)

~~~
api
Markets can only be perfectly efficient if p==np.

------
isaacsu
Anyone else notice the company name - CYNK. Cynic?

~~~
StavrosK
Sink.

~~~
nkozyra
Kink.

------
michaelochurch
Is CYNK the new BitCoin? Inquiring minds want to know.

(I'm joking. It obviously _is_ the new BitCoin, so maybe they'll crash and
burn together.)

